# Sprocket compilation  PIC HEAVY



## sqrly

I have a fairly large collection of sprockets dating from 2000 back to 1890's.  I am hoping by posting the collection, it will help people find maker and date range of their bicycle.  I also need help finding maker and date range of many of my sprockets.  If you know information about any of these, please post or PM me and I will update the thread.  I welcome Moderators to edit descriptions if necessary.  If you have a sprocket that I do not have posted, please post a clear picture of just the sprocket (NOT the whole bike!) and whatever information you have on it.
*Please keep this thread clean and on track.*

Post 1 of 10




1. *Schwinn*




2. *Schwinn*




3. *Schwinn*, from girls DX




4. Unknown




5. *Iver Johnson*




6. *Rollfast*, as seen in an advertisement from the 1920's




7. *Columbia*




8. *Shelby*




9. *CWC-Cleveland Welding Company*,  This one is war time blackout, but most are chromed.




10. *Roadmaster*


----------



## sqrly

Post 2 of 10



Hawthorn from boys 24"




Elgin, round drive hole.  Iver has rectangular slot for drive peg.




Iver Johnson, note the rectangular drive hole.          Thanks to Krautwaggen for pic.




Shelby




Western Flyer?




Colson




Columbia




Western Flyer




Huffman




Roadmaster


----------



## sqrly

Post 3 of 10



1. Elgin and Hawthorn




2. Shelby?




3. Huffman




4. Pope Defiance, 1915




5. Chicago Cycle/Century




6. Westfield




7. Westfield?




8. Mead




9. Fauber?




10. *Elgin*, seen in a 1924 sears catalog.  Mostly used on *Hawthorne* bikes.


----------



## sqrly

Post 4 of 10



1. *Pope/Westfield*  Has been seen on a late 20's or early 30's Hawthorne Flyer motobike with 28" wheels




2. *Pope/Westfield*




3. *Emblem*




4, *Pierce*




5. *Description found on another site*This one is H.P. Snyder / D.P. Harris, used on the Black Beauty of the 1930s and other bikes of the 1900s through 1920s badged Peerless, Princeton, etc.




6. *Fauber*




7. Unknown




8. Unknown




9. *Rollfast*




10. *D.P. Harris, Rollfast*


----------



## sqrly

Post 5 of 10



1. *Black Beauty*




2. *Racycle*




3. *Unknown*, have crank, center is extremely thin




4. *Napoleon*? 1890's?




5. *Huffman*




6. *Hawthorn*


----------



## sqrly

Post 6 of 10



Monark




J.C. Higgens




Shelby




Raleigh, Double chainring 




Phillips




Columbia


----------



## sqrly

Post 7 of 10
This set can be found on many bikes as aftermarket or sold OEM to small bicycle makers.




1. *Fauber*




2. *Wald*




3. *Wald*




4. *Fauber*




5. *Wald*




6. *Wald*


----------



## sqrly

Post 8 of 10



1. *Sears* "Spider 500"




2. *Huffy*




3. *AMF*




4. *Hawthorn*




5. *Sears/Free Spirit*




6. Huffy?




7. *Schwinn*




8. AMF? Rollfast?  Probably from a 70's kids bike




9. Unknown




10. Unknown


----------



## sqrly

Post 9 of 10



1. *AMF*




2. AMF?




3. *Rollfast* Musclebike 1970"s and some 3 speed lightweights 70's




4. Unknown




5. *Schwinn*, Jr. Stingray and girls stingrays




Unknown




6. *Schwinn*, 27" 10spd




7. *Schwinn*, Stingray and 5spd




8. *Schwinn*, Krate and Stickshift-Stingray




9. Unknown, design in combination of holes and paint, back side is all chrome.


----------



## sqrly

Post 10 of 10
80's-2000 BMX




Antix, plastic chainring from 80's




Tioga




Tioga, spider, Could be called "Drive Disk"?




Huffy, made of steel




Skyway, 80's, aluminum




Oddyssey, battle axe, aluminum


----------



## OldRider

Nice Job! Hopefully others can help you on your unknowns.


----------



## Nickinator

1st unknown is shelby

Nick.

p.s still looking so might ID more.


----------



## Nickinator

picture #18 is western flyer.


----------



## Nickinator

picture #20 is roadmaster


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The second post of chainrings that you are showing has an Iver Johnson that you have listed as an Elgin.


----------



## bricycle

# 30 also used on Hawthorne
#35 Chicago cycle/ Century


----------



## Nickinator

#30 I don't think is elgin I believe its hawthorne


----------



## sqrly

Thanks guys!

I have a question, Should I list badge names or go by actual maker (such as CWC or Pope) then compile a list of badges attributed to that maker?  What does community say?


----------



## Nickinator

go by maker/what you know its for 100%

Nick.



sqrly said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I have a question, Should I list badge names or go by actual maker (such as CWC or Pope) then compile a list of badges attributed to that maker?  What does community say?


----------



## bricycle

I say use what ever people offer then make two separate lists, one MFG, the other Model name...?


----------



## sqrly

For now I will add the combination, then after I get maker badge list I will regroup the sprockets by maker and list badges known associated with particular design. how does that sound.

More sprockets to come in a few days.

Updated #18 20 30 35 elgin to iver and first post shelby


----------



## babyjesus

sqrly said:


> For now I will add the combination, then after I get maker badge list I will regroup the sprockets by maker and list badges known associated with particular design. how does that sound.
> 
> More sprockets to come in a few days.
> 
> Updated #18 20 30 35 elgin to iver and first post shelby




Wow so cool.

I have the same cotter pin raliegh on my gran sport racer. It's pretty darn rare and cool. (it was on the first page somewhere half way down)


----------



## Iverider

Elgin (You were right the first time around)




Iver Johnson (rectangular slot instead of round hole)


----------



## josehuerta

Someone give this man a medal, while I try to download all of these for future reference. Exactly what many needed.


----------



## catfish

Here are some I have.


----------



## babyjesus

catfish said:


> Here are some I have.




Wow -beautiful and you have 2 at the front which look like the CCM 'bean' one.  

Some of those are just amazing. Do you ever sell those?  I can see so many I'd
be interested in. 

They look great the way you have them hung with teeth almost touching, they look 
like interlocked gears.  And the tank is very pretty too.

If ever you sell anything in that pic............


----------



## fat tire trader

Here's my sprocket page

http://home.comcast.net/~chriseye/sprockets.html


----------



## catfish

None for sale. 




babyjesus said:


> Wow -beautiful and you have 2 at the front which look like the CCM 'bean' one.
> 
> Some of those are just amazing. Do you ever sell those?  I can see so many I'd
> be interested in.
> 
> They look great the way you have them hung with teeth almost touching, they look
> like interlocked gears.  And the tank is very pretty too.
> 
> If ever you sell anything in that pic............


----------



## MOTOmike

*Post 3 of 10*

The sprocket you have listed as a " Fauber ? " is seen on Cyrus bikes.  

There is a good photo of the Cyrus sprocket on an older post on the CABE.  Here is the link (hopefully it works).

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...anufacturing-Co-Just-acquired&highlight=cyrus

This thread is titled " Cyrus-Great Western Manufacturing Co. Just acquired " in case the link does not work.

Mike





sqrly said:


> Post 3 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin and Hawthorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huffman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Cycle/Century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westfield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Krautwaggen said:


> Elgin (You were right the first time around)
> 
> View attachment 96336
> Iver Johnson (rectangular slot instead of round hole)




Good eye Brian.
Fooled me!


----------



## sqrly

Have some more to post.  





1 Unknown I believe it to be for an Iver Johnson 14" wheel childrens bike. 




2 Unknown




3 *Davis Sewing Machine Co*, Used on various badged, Davis made bikes.
 Teens era Sears Master,  Possibly an Elgin, I saw what looked to be this sprocket in an Elgin Redbird camel back style frame of 1937 advertisement.  Was hard to tell for sure if it was this sprocket in the picture.




4 Rollfast




5 Unknown




6 Miami, has been seen in a 1914ish Miami womans bike with wood wheels.  Has also been seen on an Emblem mens bike.  Also, there is a very similar version that is a bit smaller, without the four small holes and smaller teardrop holes positioned a bit farther from the outside that is on an Emblem womans bike.  Also been seen on a Mead, Cossagn 20's mens bicycle that was sold be Copak for the Pedaling History Museum.




7 Dayton




8 Unknown




9 This style used by Westfield Mfg. on some Columbia Models from the 20's up until 1941. In the later years only on some Ladies/Girls models.  Info courtesy of Mr Columbia. Thank you.  Also Mead bikes.




10 Unknown


----------



## sqrly

Are both of the first two emblem brand or is one different brand?




1 Emblem?




2. *Henderson* Advertisement showing this sprocket was published in "Schwinn Bicycles" Motorbooks international publishers and wholesalers, on page 40.  Henderson is one of many nameplate used by Arnold, Schwinn and Co.




3. Manton Smith




4. Elgin




5. Unknown




6. *Admiral* Advertisement showing this sprocket was published in "Schwinn Bicycles" Motorbooks international publishers and wholesalers, on page 27.  Admiral is one of many nameplates used by Schwinn Co.




7. Unknown, The crank arm is diamond shape cross section, bearing cone looks to be holding sprocket to crank, there is "94" raised number on end of drive peg, maybe 1894?




8. *Colson*


----------



## sqrly

1. *Browning*, 2 speed for BMX racing. Never caught on.




2. *Mongoose*, Grand Prix, UK only model




3. *Mongoose*, correct on moto-mag, Also stamped Sugino.




4. *Drive*, very three dimensional.




5. *Hawthorn/Wards/Rollfast* Top Drag




6. *Roadmaster*




7. Unknown




8. *Three Arrows* Used by AMF/Roadmaster




9. *Huffy*


----------



## sqrly

1 Bianchi




2. Unknown




3 J.C. Higgins







4-5 *Norman*---British--used on sport 3 speed   




6 Unknown




7 Unknown  These seem to be found on many British bikes.  




8 Suntour Cycloid




9. *Durham*, 1970's


----------



## MrColumbia

9 Unknown





#9 unknown from this group was a style used by Westfield Mfg. on some Columbia Models from the 20's up until 1941. In the later years only on some Ladies/Girls models.


----------



## sqrly

Thanks, that explains why I have seen similar on some girls Indians.


----------



## Nickinator

sqrly said:


> Are both of the first two emblem brand or is one different brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Emblem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Emblem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Manton Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Elgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Unknown, The crank arm is diamond shape cross section, bearing cone looks to be holding sprocket to crank, there is "94" raised number on end of drive peg, maybe 1894?




The first 2 look like sears chief sprockets


----------



## rustjunkie

Sprock-o-Matic, Rocket 2 speed
Miami Florida
patent 2693119, 1953


----------



## okozzy

alw said:


> Sprock-o-Matic, Rocket 2 speed
> Miami Florida
> patent 2693119, 1953




Any details on how it works?


----------



## rustjunkie

okozzy said:


> Any details on how it works?




Never ridden one; the abstract is at the patent site. 
I suppose it's like a bio-pace ring, if anyone remembers those


----------



## sqrly

If I remember correctly, the sprocket has limited rotation on the crank to position the ellipse in a different orientation to the crank giving the feeling of different speeds.  Been a while since I have looked it up.  Somewhere on the web I came across good info on it but I cant remember where


----------



## rustjunkie

Here's the link to the pdf of the patent:

rocket sprocket pdf

I suppose it may have used a shouldered cone on the drive side to allow for the chainring to rotate.


----------



## babyjesus

alw said:


> Sprock-o-Matic, Rocket 2 speed
> Miami Florida
> patent 2693119, 1953




wow!  - never seen that before.  Very cool and interesting.  Another thing to want darn it.


----------



## sam

sqrly said:


> Have some more to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Unknown, Possibly an Elgin, I saw what looked to be this sprocket in an Elgin Redbird camel back style frame of 1937 advertisement.  Was hard to tell for sure if it was this sprocket in the picture.
> Teens era Sears Master


----------



## sam

sqrly;237320[ATTACH=full said:
			
		

> 543027[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 4-5 Unknown.  I would love to know more about this one and country of origin.  I bought it from europe.
> 
> British---Norman--used on sport 3 speed


----------



## tommydale1950

*Emblem  sprocket*

here is a circa 1930 womens Emblem bicycle . I picked this up with extra parts , if you look at the two chain rings they are similar  although a bit different .I have seen the larger of them on a  mens Emblem bike ,you have it listed as Miami 1914ish womens...


----------



## tommydale1950

*Emblem pictures*

picture of Emblem


----------



## sam

Iver Johnson


----------



## sam

Mead sprocket--Pre WW1



Mead sprocket---Post WW1


----------



## sqrly

Fabulous! Thankyou Sam, that is fantastic info.


----------



## sqrly

Fauber crank history.  
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43527-Fauber-Crankset-History


----------



## sqrly

tommydale1950 said:


> here is a circa 1930 womens Emblem bicycle . I picked this up with extra parts , if you look at the two chain rings they are similar  although a bit different .I have seen the larger of them on a  mens Emblem bike ,you have it listed as Miami 1914ish womens...




This is where I got the idea it is for a miami. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43031-Miami-Wooden-Wheel-Bike

 But admittedly, the chaingard does not look original to the bike in my eyes.  So maybe the crank was changed also?  I updated the description to include both posibillities till I find more info.  Thankyou for the help!


----------



## sqrly

Acquired a few more additions to the collection





1. Unknown.  I don't think it is Wald, but does seem to be a generic replacement sprocket.




2. *Raleigh* with eye.




3. *Schwinn* for a 20" children's bike, note the thinner center area and thicker outer.




4. *New World*, an early Schwinn company.




5. *J.C. Higgins*, from a euro made 24" girls bike.  Has unusual bottom bracket shell diameter. 




6. *SR*, Grand Silver.  This is unusual because it has aluminum arms but is cotter style, ans the hole for the BB spindle is closed (blind).  SR, mostly makes parts.




7. *Gormully and Jefferys*


----------



## bricycle

Scott, can you make this a "Sticky" in the forum?, this is a great resource!


----------



## sqrly

I messaged millitary monark last night and he did it for me.

That 6 spoke scalloped sprocket we discussed the other day.  What did you say it went to?  I totally forgot.


----------



## tailhole

*Thanks for sharing*

This is a great inventory of sprockets.
If anyone knows what this one is, I'd appreciate the info and we can add it to the list.


----------



## sam

CCM


----------



## bricycle

sqrly said:


> I messaged millitary monark last night and he did it for me.
> 
> That 6 spoke scalloped sprocket we discussed the other day.  What did you say it went to?  I totally forgot.




MEAD sir...


----------



## sam

standard 3 pin Williams chainring



Williams triangle



Williams snowflake

All three sprockets have the Williams Date code stamp on back


----------



## sam

Chator Lea


----------



## hoofhearted

*If You Knew The History ... you would understand.*






I believe it's important to keep their story alive.


----------



## Aeropsycho

*Schwinn *



Nickinator said:


> The first 2 look like sears chief sprockets




The first one is a 1917 Schwinn/ Henderson

The second is a 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle


----------



## sam

Your unknown #6 is a rollfast


----------



## sam

sqrly said:


> I have a fairly large collection of sprockets dating from 2000 back to 1890's.  I am hoping by posting the collection, it will help people find maker and date range of their bicycle.  I also need help finding maker and date range of many of my sprockets.  If you know information about any of these, please post or PM me and I will update the thread.  I welcome Moderators to edit descriptions if necessary.  If you have a sprocket that I do not have posted, please post a clear picture of just the sprocket (NOT the whole bike!) and whatever information you have on it.
> *Please keep this thread clean and on track.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Unknown  I dont think it is Schwinn
> #6 the unknown (not Schwinn) is a RollFast


----------



## Iverider

Lovell-Diamond Chainring (Model line-up was pretty much the same as Iver Johnson) Bikes were produced by Iver Johnson. (Note Rectangular Drive Peg hole)


----------



## bricycle

sam said:


> sqrly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Unknown, Possibly an Elgin, I saw what looked to be this sprocket in an Elgin Redbird camel back style frame of 1937 advertisement.  Was hard to tell for sure if it was this sprocket in the picture.
> Teens era Sears Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this on a known all original Sears-Roebuck Napoleon.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2jakes

*Schwinn*


----------



## sqrly

Picked up a few more.




1. Unknown




2. *Unknown* Came from a Westfield Clipper, but crank has similarities to an Iver Johnson




3. *Hawthorn*?  Circa 1918




4. *Unknown*




5. *Racycle* Roadster model


----------



## bricycle

removed post to conserve space.....


----------



## 2jakes

*AMF Sprocket*

.


_AMF_


----------



## sqrly

2jakes said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> _Unknown_




That is *AMF* which used it on various nameplates.  Please update you description in your post since I can not.


----------



## 2jakes

sqrly said:


> That is *AMF* which used it on various nameplates.




Thanks for the info & a great thread !


----------



## sqrly

1. *Hartford*, as shown in the 1897 Columbia catalog, page 23, but not in the 1896 catalog.


----------



## rustjunkie

Yale


----------



## jd56

*Cadet?*

Here is a sprocket I don't see here....any ideas?
Badged as a Cadet 21" tired bike.
Looks to be a prewar bike.


----------



## sqrly

I think they are Huffman or Monark.  But not positive on that.


----------



## kingfish254

*T R O P I C A L sprocket from Bali*

Here is my "TROPICAL" sprocket that I picked up in Bali, Indonesia last year.





I got it from the local bike repair dude in a small village in central Bali.


----------



## sqrly

That tropical sprocket is awesome!  I love how worn the teeth are too.  If you ever decide to sell it...


----------



## Mungthetard

*Came from 60's AMF shelby renegade*

I heard it was on a roadmaster also, but not sure


----------



## jd56

Mungthetard said:


> I heard it was on a roadmaster also, but not sure




Yep....roadmaster

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingfish254

sqrly said:


> That tropical sprocket is awesome!  I love how worn the teeth are too.  If you ever decide to sell it...




I love it too. It was just such an appropriate exotic find.  I don't think I could sell it though. It looks too good in my shop.


----------



## sqrly

I hear ya.  Does look good in there.  Heck, Id like the beer signs too.  Lol


----------



## stoney

I had doubts about my 1933 Admiral/Schwinn B10E sprocket. Didn't look like any other sprocket I had seen on a B10E. Today I searched through the pages of his sprockets and found my sprocket. It is correct for the Admiral/Schwinn B10E. Sqrly was absolutely positive when I contacted him about the sprocket. That satisfied my doubts. He has spent countless hours tracing origins and setting his data base for sprockets. If he has helped others with this dilema let him know. People who do this kind of work need to know all their efforts are not for nothing. Thanks again sqrly


----------



## jd56

Chainring identifiers is how I find out what I have.
Thanks sqrly 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kngtmat

Post 9 sprocket 6 is from Murray and used on 10 speeds including Sears bikes.

http://www.google.com/patents/USD26...a=X&ei=mBU_UoXdMoHq8wT2yYCoBw&ved=0CDEQ6wEwAQ 

This is newer than most of those. It's a US Murray Sprocket made for the Mercury bikes in the late 90's which were retro bikes. I guess Murray was trying get sales up so they brought out their old names back including the JC Higgins name.


----------



## bon

How about this one? Coffin type spokes?

here is the link
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45141-early-truss-frame-bike-need-help


----------



## sqrly

bon said:


> How about this one? Coffin type spokes?
> 
> here is the link
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45141-early-truss-frame-bike-need-help




I just got one of these not long ago but havent found out what it is yet.  I also have one that is nearly identical but has no drive pin location.


----------



## jd56

In saw a post of some TOC ads on the "Turn of the century ideas" and one of my thought to be TOC sprockets.
This was in numerous pieces , chain rings one looks to be in the ad showing F.F. Side. There are two of them. One small like a rear hub sprocket and a larger one. Crank arms with set screws and the center of the crank.
The larger ring fits together with the crank hub ( for lack of a better term) with slotted guides on the chainring.

You guys tell me. What was this chainring used on?





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Mc

*1903 Fauber and P. & B. Chainrings catalog pics*

Thought these might help you:

Fauber Hangers & Cranksets - 1903 catalog page from The E.H. Hall Company, Rochester NY, catalog.





P. & B. Sprockets - 1903 catalog page from The E.H. Hall Company, Rochester NY, catalog.


----------



## sqrly

Excellent post Gary!


----------



## Nickinator

First in the line I have also seen on the dayton Bigtanks, picture for following info
nickname of the sprocket is the pastel chainring.

Nick.







sqrly said:


> Post 6 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> Monark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.C. Higgens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raleigh, Double chainring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia


----------



## sqrly

Nickinator said:


> First in the line I have also seen on the dayton Bigtanks, picture for following info
> nickname of the sprocket is the pastel chainring.
> 
> Nick.




Thanks Nick, I have never seen one on a huffman before.

I have heard the sprocket referred to as "paisley" a few times.


----------



## Nickinator

here is more proof,

Nick.





sqrly said:


> Thanks Nick, I have never seen one on a huffman before.
> 
> I have heard the sprocket referred to as "paisley" a few times.


----------



## hoofhearted

*From Entry # 89 Of This Thread ... From The E.H. Hall Co. ... Rochester, N.Y.*

This old piece of advertising excites my thoughts as much as any illustration of a ship about to leave the harbor ...............






...............  patric


----------



## Gary Mc

hoofhearted said:


> This old piece of advertising excites my thoughts as much as any illustration of a ship about to leave the harbor ...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 121062
> 
> ...............  patric




Glad you liked it Patric, more like that to come over the next few weeks…...


----------



## 67goat

*Unknown Sprocket*



sqrly said:


> Post 7 of 10
> This set can be found on many bikes as aftermarket or sold OEM to small bicycle makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wald




Picture # 5 on this thread listed as "unknown" is the same Sprocket I just posted on my latest post.... 1954 Hiawatha?


----------



## sqrly

67goat said:


> Picture # 5 on this thread listed as "unknown" is the same Sprocket I just posted on my latest post.... 1954 Hiawatha?




I'm pretty sure it is a wald sprocket but havent been able to prove that.  I do know that it is a replacement sprocket and never came on a bike as original equipment.


----------



## Alienbaby17

sqrly said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a wald sprocket but havent been able to prove that.  I do know that it is a replacement sprocket and never came on a bike as original equipment.




How funny is this?  I just spent the last 20 minutes trying to find this thread in hopes of identifying a mystery bike I recently bought.  Turns out the sprocket is this one...guess it remains a mystery.


----------



## sqrly

Alien dood.  Look up monark silver king.  Its obviously not an aluminum one, but it is monark.


----------



## jd56

*Columbia or Schwinn?*

This sprocket (#7 on page 1) is labeled as a Columbia. Is this bike's chainring the same?
It was implied this is a Schwinn by a friend here on the Cabe.
Looks like a Columbia sprocket to me and seems to match your ID picture.

Thanks in advance...JD


----------



## 2jakes

*Columbia Sprocket*



jd56 said:


> This sprocket (#7 on page 1) is labeled as a Columbia. Is this bike's chainring the same?
> It was implied this is a Schwinn by a friend here on the Cabe.
> Looks like a Columbia sprocket to me and seems to match your ID picture.
> 
> Thanks in advance...JD




I have a Columbia & this is the sprocket :




Note the center of the sprocket :




Not saying yours is not a Columbia & perhaps it might be
a variation of Columbia sprockets. 
Although they look similar, the center section is not.


 



_In back of my Columbia sprocket you can see part of the parking stand which is not original
to these frames for that period of time & also the pedals as well. They were added on by the 
previous owners over time . _


----------



## babyjesus

2jakes said:


> I have a Columbia & this is the sprocket :




Your Columbia appears to have an Elgin Twinbar kickstand.


----------



## fordsnake

Many more cool sprocket designs...http://www.blackbirdsf.org/chainwheels/


----------



## jd56

I'm guessing this one is a Shelby? On a Columbia badged girls bike.
pretty large huh....









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqrly

jd56 said:


> I'm guessing this one is a Shelby? On a Columbia badged girls bike.
> pretty large huh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




That one is a Wald.  I dont know of any sprockets with a round hole and a slotted hole for the drive peg, that were original equipment.


----------



## Jennifer Parker

*1983 murray Monterey sprocket*

This is when I took the bottom bracket off my murray.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Fauber Special*

this chain ring looks like hawthorne but slightly different dated 99 and stamped Fauber Special. Was told maybe  Adlake ?


----------



## 2jakes

*Fauber ?*




26 T


----------



## Boris

*PREWAR SHELBY* is the general conclusion from http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53823-Mystery-Sprocket


----------



## Mungthetard

View attachment 139727 Murray or jc higgins I'm thinking didn't see this one as skiptooth I may have missed it
thanks loop


----------



## bricycle

2jakes said:


> 26 T




Yes! Jake.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Unknown Chain ring*

Heres a pretty neat but unidentified ring ..was told this is possibly Westfield..


----------



## tommydale1950

*Fauber Star*

This is a Fauber Star Chain ring . It is stamped "FAUBER SPECIAL.. Tom


----------



## bricycle

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Nick-theCut

Premier Cycle Works (Chicago)




Mead Crusader (teens)




Mead Pathfinder




Mead skip tooth (I want to say Womens&Kids)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommydale1950

*Unknown Sprocket*

just got this one Unknown...Tom


----------



## 41rollfast

sam said:


> sqrly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Unknown, Possibly an Elgin, I saw what looked to be this sprocket in an Elgin Redbird camel back style frame of 1937 advertisement.  Was hard to tell for sure if it was this sprocket in the picture.
> Teens era Sears Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that I have this same sprocket. But mine does not have the drilled out holes like the one here. Would this be a NOS or unused one? Maybe never been installed on a bike? Is a big men's sprocket 26 tooth. Is it still teens era Sears, or a different manufacture?
Click to expand...


----------



## cl222

sam said:


> Just noticed that I have this same sprocket. But mine does not have the drilled out holes like the one here. Would this be a NOS or unused one? Maybe never been installed on a bike? Is a big men's sprocket 26 tooth. Is it still teens era Sears, or a different manufacture?View attachment 165815




I do not believe either one is teens era sears master. Unless 1917+ used 1'' pinch rather than 1/2. My master is 1/2'' and same with every other.
I'm interested in where both of these came from, yours especially with the holes not being drilled.


----------



## bricycle

The one with 6 holes in star were used on Sears sold Napoleons from 1895-1917? possibly others, but I've never seen one undrilled. Might be earliest version?? I've seen these nickle'd and chromium plated, so they span a wide range.....


----------



## 41rollfast

I own the undrilled one, don't know much on it. I found it in a box at a SwapMeet covered in paper, thought it would be NOS but a lot of the nickled layer it very dull. The teeth look like they have no wear on them.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Two Unknown As Yet*

Two that I found Labor day 2014 unknown as yet ...Tom


----------



## tommydale1950

*Acme Stormer*



tommydale1950 said:


> just got this one Unknown...Tom




I was informed that this chainring belongs to an 1899 Acme Stormer Reading Pa..Tom


----------



## jd56

This sprocket is listed in this thread as a Western Flyer.  But my example is on a Western Flyer badged Roadmaster.
So western Flyer didn't manufacturer bikes but used numerous brands with the W/F badge.
I guess the question is: is this chainring an exclusive W/Flyer trademark ring?
Or if this chainring is found on other brand badged bikes is it considered a CWC manufacturer supplied ring?

Posted earlier as W/Flyer




Found my example Roadmaster 




Badged Western Flyer




The front tell tale dual truss rods and dual springs awaiting reinstall. 




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## oldfart36

Some help here. Haven't seen this one??


----------



## arnold

*pope 1l2 inch pitch chainwheel*

is the pope 1/2 inch pitch chainwheel really a turn of the century?, coz i have one like than with visible pope script on it


----------



## catfish

arnold said:


> is the pope 1/2 inch pitch chainwheel really a turn of the century?, coz i have one like than with visible pope script on itView attachment 179589View attachment 179590View attachment 179591




They used these up into the late 30s.


----------



## catfish

Newer photo of my chain ring wall.


----------



## Nick-theCut

1/2" Teens Sears Master


----------



## Lux Low

*Schwinn 4 Hole Birthday Cake*

a Couple 4 holes from a clean up


----------



## Iverider

I don't think 4 hole chainrings like that will EVER run out


----------



## catfish

Here is an updated photo of my chain ring wall.    Catfish


----------



## juanitasmith13

sqrly said:


> 1. *Browning*, 2 speed for BMX racing. Never caught on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Mongoose*, Grand Prix, UK only model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Mongoose*, correct on moto-mag, Also stamped Sugino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *Drive*, very three dimensional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Hawthorn/Wards/Rollfast* Top Drag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. *Roadmaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. *Three Arrows* Used by AMF/Roadmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. *Huffy*




#6. Roadmaster is correct for *AMF* Roadmaster... ca. 1959, 1960; also, seen on AMF womens MAJOR same era.


----------



## jd56

1920s Mead Premier. 
Was wondering what the oval hole was for?













Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

jd56 said:


> 1920s Mead Premier.
> Was wondering what the oval hole was for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




The repop is that way too, will fit round drive stud or slotted drive stud cranks.


----------



## jd56

bricycle said:


> The repop is that way too, will fit round drive stud or slotted drive stud cranks.



As in Wald repop?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

maybe. Still think yours is old tho.


----------



## kirk thomas

Unknown, not the same as the D.P. Harris listed in this thread. The center H is different.


----------



## jd56

DP Harris


----------



## kirk thomas

kirk thomas said:


> Unknown, not the same as the D.P. Harris listed in this thread. The center H is different.View attachment 321821



Yes mine is different.
Sprocket #2 I am not sure of maybe a Raleigh


----------



## nycet3

Here's a NOS KAY crank arm and ring. Kay was TOC from Toronto. I'd love to find a non drive arm.


----------



## nycet3

Here's a NOS 1950 Columbia 48 tooth chainwheel:


----------



## Boris

Thanks to Bozman and rollfaster for their help identifying these.

HUFFY


 

ROLLFAST


 

HUFFY


 

WESTFIELD (postwar)


----------



## volksboy57

This is Schwinn


----------



## bricycle

Eaton, model 43 (Canadian)


----------



## moonbasejoe

catfish said:


> Newer photo of my chain ring wall.
> 
> View attachment 179592





What are the two front and center on the cranks from?


----------



## catfish

Those are Columbia. 


moonbasejoe said:


> What are the two front and center on the cranks from?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

sqrly said:


> Post 4 of 10
> View attachment 540616
> 1. *Pope/Westfield*  Has been seen on a late 20's or early 30's Hawthorne Flyer motobike with 28" wheels
> 
> Post 4 Picture 1 has a piece of tape which looks to read "turn of century" - if so, then the "double-D" drive may be of the Dikeman Design Patent # 29,450 of 1898 (ToC).  The sprocket looks more antiquely than Westfield double-D's of the 1920-1930's.  Not sure when Colonel Pope first used that design.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Post 32 Picture 4 Sears Elgin, (by Excelsior Michigan City?
View attachment 541300
4. Elgin

I have a similar baseball-themed chain ring (with 3-4 bases and home-plates).
Mine has a widely offset hole for the drive-pin (about 2" center-to-center).



"Oversize" Elgin-like sprocket.  Also, seen in an old W-H Heavy Service ad of Walt Hood, Atlanta GA wholesale, (in-between Pierce & Rollfast).

It requires oversize cranks, with two finger spaces between the pin and shaft, which also happen to use oversize threaded cones.



These 2 cranks have different style dog-leg offsets, perhaps one was for later use of a chain guard.
Posts 68 (baseball) and 142 (Westfield post-war) also show 22-tooth sprockets with the widely-spaced drive pin holes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

tommydale1950 said:


> *Unknown Chain ring*
> 
> Heres a pretty neat but unidentified ring ..was told this is possibly Westfield..




The 5-diamond sprocket Westfield double-D drive, also has the odd coarse threads at 20tpi; so save the 20tpi cones with that crank.


----------



## SKPC

Pierce-Emblem" - 20's/30's motobike, heavy gauge ...2" between crank center and drive pin...cranks stiletto style.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Couldn’t find this one in this amazing collection of sprockets 

Was told Mead, not sure about that, any ideas?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## Brutuskend

15 or 20 years ago, back before I sorta knew what I was doing. I had a ww2 era Schwinn New world with new departure black out hubs and not knowing what I had, I parted it out. It had one of these chain rings on it. https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1950s-arnold-schwinn-co-sprocket-133733940  Since then I have NEVER seen another one like it. How badly did I screw myself by giving it away? The one I had was a skip tooth to boot.
Maybe it wasn't a skip tooth after all.
http://classiccycleus.com/home/1945-schwinn-new-world/


----------



## Brutuskend

What, no Rudge chain ring?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/635830...nring-chainwheel-crank?show_sold_out_detail=1


----------



## Wychwood

sqrly said:


> For now I will add the combination, then after I get maker badge list I will regroup the sprockets by maker and list badges known associated with particular design. how does that sound.
> 
> More sprockets to come in a few days.
> 
> Updated #18 20 30 35 elgin to iver and first post shelby


----------



## Wychwood

Hi, have looked through all your pics (I think) but cannot find one with word LION picked out. Have you seen one? I have it on an unknown 30's ladies' cycle.


----------



## bricycle

eddie_bravo said:


> Couldn’t find this one in this amazing collection of sprockets
> 
> Was told Mead, not sure about that, any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 937287
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is a Mead, a Mead Premier circa 1917-18


----------



## bricycle

these following are 1902 and just prior, taken from a 1901 catalogue.
I had one of these on my1897-8 United States



I had on of these on my 1901 Black Diamond



I had one of these on my 1896 Hawthorne


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Some great chain ring info here:


			chainwheel tattoo project


----------



## Cooper S.

Anyone recognize these?


----------



## SKPC

Pope or Westfield-see earlier "unknown".(pg2-post#32)


----------



## Nos

i put several in here with the names for them


			https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.781990161908469&type=3


----------



## locomotion

catfish said:


> Here are some I have.
> 
> View attachment 97009



@catfish 
what are those 2 kidney beans chainrings in the top center off of? any idea?


----------



## catfish

locomotion said:


> @catfish
> what are those 2 kidney beans chainrings in the top center off of? any idea?




De Luxe Columbia's


----------



## locomotion

catfish said:


> De Luxe Columbia's



thank you
what year approximately Sir? any idea?


----------



## catfish

locomotion said:


> thank you
> what year approximately Sir? any idea?




Late 30s early 40s


----------



## tacochris

Ok this one has me stumped.  Possibly not even bicycle...
Any ideas??


----------



## SKPC

*Emblem* 26t with 2" drive pin spacing.  Vetted by my loose Emblem Franken-crank.  Or,* Miami...* 1917-1919. It is believed from some discussions that Emblem and Miami may have both sourced 2"drive pin, two-piece cranksets from the same maker (?) through the teens/20's. Emblem continued with the 2" pin spacing into the 30's...most likely from the same manufacturer..





Ad pic below of 5-arm ring from Miami/Flying Merkel thread..


----------



## aasmitty757

Still curious about the bottom one in this picture? Anyone know?


----------



## SKPC

^^^_*DAVIS *_above,,,


----------



## B-rad

Very helpful thread.  I was able to identify most of my sprockets.  Thank you!

How about these two?  Similar to Wald (4 swirls), Colson, others.


----------



## SKPC

A new old sprocket as of late.  Page one, post #3-_"Shelby"_?   The one below is from a 40-41 Shelby.



And this earlier one below.  Cutout design similar to early two(three)-piece Williams. Shelby sprocket above, not sure what the one below came from.



These "Star Base" sprockets maybe started in twenties?  The thinner/fancier one with chain bumps came with the early crank below.


----------



## Thads Skunk Works

Unknown, anyone identify ? I'm looking for one like this or a close copy that's good enough to plate.


----------



## SKPC

^ Schwinn Admiral...


----------



## Archie Sturmer

B-rad said:


> Very helpful thread.  I was able to identify most of my sprockets.  Thank you!
> 
> How about these two?  Similar to Wald (4 swirls), Colson, others.
> 
> View attachment 1378212



The 5-swirl 1/2" pitch sprocket is similar to the *Huffman *1" sprockets on post #3 (3rd picture; 22T) and post #5 (5th picture; 26T). 

The 6-swirl 22-T sprocket is similar to the *MW Hawthorne* 26-T sprocket on post #5 (6th picture); not sure if those were used on both *Snyder*-built Hawthorne bicycles and *CWC*-built Hawthorne bicycles.


----------



## SKPC

Unknown.  Note the undrilled tab for a  2" drive pin spaced crank. Both Elgin and Emblem-like in design.  Thinner construct like the Elgin.






Elgin below


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1898 Eclipse


----------



## Archie Sturmer

I believe that post #4, picture #3 is misidentified as an Emblem; but should be identified as an *Excelsior* *Michigan* *City*, (or a Sears Elgin built by them, as seen in one year’s catalog).



sqrly said:


> Post 4 of 10 (excerpt)View attachment 540618
> 3. *Emblem* (not)



Also, on post #32 (and #37).


sqrly said:


> _ Are both of the first two emblem brand or is one_* [or both] *_a different brand?View attachment 541297_
> 1 Emblem?
> 
> View attachment 541298
> 2. *Henderson* (A&S Chicago)


----------



## locomotion

some sprockets to add to the list if that is ok!
probably some have already been on here

only #8 is still not identified

1. Iver Johnson (slotted drive)
2. CWC, Cleveland Welding Co.
3. CWC, Cleveland Welding Co.
4. Westfield, seen on “Viking” badged bike; (not Emblem Angola) (double-D drive)
5. Iver Johnson (slotted drive)
6. Westfield (double-D drive)
7. Fauber (likely by GWM)
8. unknown
9. has a Shelby look (SMB, drive pin?)
10. 1930's CCM Flyer 23 tooth racing sprocket
11. CCM sprocket from unknown year
12. Raycycle 30 tooth sprocket
18. 1920's CCM Flyer 25 tooth nickeled racing sprocket ...... rare sprocket
19. 1920's CCM Flyer 23 tooth nickeled racing sprocket ...... rare sprocket
20. Raycycle 40 tooth sprocket


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

@Schulze


----------



## RPower

Great thread!  Haven't seen this one, can anyone identify it?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

RPower said:


> Haven't seen this one, can anyone identify it?



Looks like a Miami (Hudson?).
The size and spacing of the drive pin/hole are peculiar (won't interchange well with other more common parts).








						Sold - 26T chain ring  28”wood clad wheels very straight. I believe Miami Hudson parts | Archive (sold)
					






					thecabe.com
				











						Anyone here own a Miami / Flying Merkel Bicycle? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Be careful in the identification of those ''cloverleaf cutout'' patterns.  Look closely at each of the following chainrings ... all from Miami Cycle & Manuf. Co.  Are they the same, regarding the ''cutout area'' ?  ......... patric




					thecabe.com


----------



## The Spokemaster

That red plastic' chainring with the 110 / 130 bolt pattern is not 'Antix" -it's *ADDICKS*


----------



## RPower

Excelsior but not sure on the date of this pic.


----------



## Drosentreter

B-rad said:


> Very helpful thread.  I was able to identify most of my sprockets.  Thank you!
> 
> How about these two?  Similar to Wald (4 swirls), Colson, others.
> 
> View attachment 1378212



I also have the sprocket on the left, and I’m not sure what it’s off of. I have the bike frame in rough shape too. Maybe it will help.


----------



## SKPC

Any insights?  52t, 15/16" center opening,  1-3/8" c/l to c/l, 5/16" drive pin hole.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

SKPC said:


> Any insights?  52t, 15/16" center opening,  1-3/8" c/l to c/l, 5/16" drive pin hole.



Looks like a *Miami*, but with a less common  1/2” pitch, (in that pattern).

Very nice; the 52-tooth might be matched with a _Sturmey-Archer_ 24-tooth.
52 / 24 = 2.18
24 / 11 = 2.17

Much better than a 24-tooth matched with an _Ichibikes _11-tooth, because new 1/2" pitch chains may be used.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Fauber-_look_; (24-tooth).



Oversize shaft ~0.999" (15/16" is most common).
Undersize drive pin hole ~0.315" (offset ~1/16” wider than Miami's).


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Fauber crankset of Great Western make; less common slotted-pin drive.



For a ~1920-F? Great Western with undersize 45mm *Fauber *threaded bottom bracket crank hangar, double-bar (rainbow) frame (1915-16 design patent 49,125 by EJ Lonn).


----------



## Drosentreter

B-rad said:


> Very helpful thread.  I was able to identify most of my sprockets.  Thank you!
> 
> How about these two?  Similar to Wald (4 swirls), Colson, others.
> 
> View attachment 1378212



I figured the left one out. It’s off of a Western Flyer, think Western Flyer Newsboy.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

SKPC said:


> *Unknown*.  Note the undrilled tab for a  2" drive pin spaced crank. Both Elgin and Emblem-like in design.
> View attachment 1490501
> View attachment 1490500



Was thinking earlier that it might be middle 1920’s Shelby for Chicago Cycle, (crank may look kind of similar); but we have also seen another Chicago catalog depicting that chain ring front sprocket, on a *Mead* Pathfinder motorbike model.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...ead-pathfinder-motorbike.198894/#post-1350538
Catalog picture looks to show A&S-like truss forks, Excelsior MCI (hairpin-like) truss rods.


----------



## Late To The Party

Manton & Smith 1939


----------



## Springer Tom

I've got these 3, the first one looks like a Mead but 1" pitch.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Might take a close look at the Mead; sometimes the alternate teeth are found to have been grounded-off, perhaps for compatibility with a skip-tooth wheel.


----------



## Springer Tom

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might take a close look at the Mead; sometimes the alternate teeth are found to have been grounded-off, perhaps for compatibility with a skip-tooth wheel.



Not seeing any evidence of grinding, looks like it was made that way.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Springer Tom said:


> Not seeing any evidence of grinding, looks like it was made that way.



Another difference between 1/2" pitch and 1" pitch chain is the widths of 1/8" and 3/16". 

Might take a closer look at the Westfield 5-arm double-D sprocket, sometimes one of the arms has (light) stamping of the Westfield model.


----------



## SKPC

1st one similar to the Great Western/Fauber seen below.


----------



## Hastings

Any information on this chain ring? TOC bicycle badged Boston store Navarre Erie Pennsylvania. store was the big store in Erie Pennsylvania opening up in the late 1880s not sure seen a few with similar designs just nothing with that tulip shape. Couldn’t find anything on the wheelman site. What a nice resource they have there. Thanks


----------

